# Suggestions Please.... Possible New Maxima owner



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

So I am in the market for a new car. 

I have owned mostly Honda accords my entire life but am thinking of buying a Maxima because the value looks to be better.

I am in the real estate business and put about 20-30k miles a year on my cars, last two accords Ive owned have been 4 cylinder, 5 speed manual transmission cars that have gone up to 230k but I would like at least a 6 cylinder vehicle now. 

Honda Accord is still in the running and I am also considering a BMW 5 Series but for same price both Honda and BMW would come with more miles and older models. 

Id like for it to be 2010 or newer, 08-09 is ok too but the newer the lower the miles the better.... 

Which year and model do you suggest to buy.....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My friend, who was a Nissan service manager in two of the dealers that I worked in, always had Maximas. His last purchase was an Infiniti G35 sedan and he is absolutely in love with the car. He says he'll never go back to a Maxima, again.


----------



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> My friend, who was a Nissan service manager in two of the dealers that I worked in, always had Maximas. His last purchase was an Infiniti G35 sedan and he is absolutely in love with the car. He says he'll never go back to a Maxima, again.


Why??? Its basically the same car. Chevy = Cadillac, Nissan = Infinity, Toyota = Lexus, Honda = Acura... right?


----------



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> My friend, who was a Nissan service manager in two of the dealers that I worked in, always had Maximas. His last purchase was an Infiniti G35 sedan and he is absolutely in love with the car. He says he'll never go back to a Maxima, again.


What do you drive?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FelixSellsPhoenix said:


> Why??? Its basically the same car. Chevy = Cadillac, Nissan = Infinity, Toyota = Lexus, Honda = Acura... right?


The G35 is rear wheel drive and closer to being a loaded, 4-door, Nissan 350Z than it is to the Nissan Maxima. While Infiniti was, at one time, making upscale version of Nissan cars and trucks (i.e. the A32 Maxima and Infiniti I30, for example), some of their models have little in common with Nissan vehicles and they are currently making strides to separate them from each other even further. 
I will say the G35 is an outstanding car. Comfortable and excellent handling and much better balanced than the Maxima because of the RWD (it's also available in all-wheel drive). 

As for what I drive, I'm currently in an '06 Pathfinder LE. The R51 is not a vehicle I would recommend to anyone until you get to the 2011 and 2012 models, when they finally worked out all of the "bugs," or, at least, most of them. It actually wasn't the vehicle I was looking for when I bought it (I went to check out an 04 Xterra, but it had been sold.), but I got it at a good price and it had an excellent service history with one owner and many of the "bugs" were fixed while it was under warranty with the original owner. Plus, me being a former Nissan Master tech, I can fix the things that weren't done by the original owner and become an issue during my time of ownership. It's been a pretty good vehicle on the whole and I'm happy with it and it's been great in snow, something I need as my current job requires me to be at work no matter what the weather.


----------



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

I guess from research the thing that Im most weary of with Nissan is the CVT transmissions. Not just in Nissan but I guess in all cars. I havent heard any good come from this newer style transmission.


----------

